# Housing emperor scorpions together?



## Kesterliard (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I just got a emp scorpion the other day and I believe it is a male, though that's just what I've been told, this is my first scorpion so i'm not yet that knowledgeable.
I have heard that they can usually be housed with other emps but i'd like to get a second opinion, does gender come into play? And has anyone had problems with housing several of them together?
Thanks.

Here's a bad quality picture of the new fella'


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the forum and congrats on your new scorpion.

Yes emperors can be kept in pairs or groups. As for if gender comes into play, the only time I have had trouble when keeping emperors together is when a gravid female ate the male she was cohabiting with. Even then, this was a little out of the ordinary as many people have success keeping emperors in breeding groups with no cannibalism, but it's always a risk when keeping any scorpions together.

Tips to reduce any risk of trouble would be to house them in as large an enclosure as possible (obviously lol), provide plenty of hides, keep them well fed and watch out for any aggressive behaviour. Keeping scorpions around the same size as each other helps as well.

If you do decide to add some more scorpions, keep an eye on how they behave when introduced to each other. If they begin to attack each other then obviously seperate them.

Finally, an I'm being picky now  is that bark chips you are using as substrate? If so change it to a substrate that allows the scorpions to burrow and also holds moisture. Eco earth, peat, compost/soil (that's free of nasties) etc. all work well.


----------



## Kesterliard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for your advice, really appreciate it.

The substrate is a mixture of soil and cypress mulch (about 50/50.) to allow burrowing. And sprayed every day.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

No worries



Kesterliard said:


> The substrate is a mixture of soil and cypress mulch (about 50/50.) to allow burrowing. And sprayed every day.


Cool :2thumb:


----------

